# Range 2012



## debo (4. August 2011)

Hallo Forum,

gibt es schon Infos zum 2012er Range?
Wird sich technisch etwas ändern, oder gibt es nur andere Farben?

Danke für die Antworten.

Debo


----------



## racejo (4. August 2011)

Lenkwinkel wär interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duese78 (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo ,
kann mir einer vielleicht mal sagen welches dämpfer einbaumaß das norco range hat ?
und den hub bitte natürlich auch .
und was für ein durchmesser hat die sattelstütze ?
danke im voraus


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi duese78

Hier die Masse:

216mm Einbaulänge (8.5"), 63.5mm Hub (2.5"), Schraubenkit:
1 x M8/41.5mm, 1 x M8/24.2mm.

Hoffe, das beantwortet deine Frage.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## duese78 (21. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank 
hast du nochmal das maß von der sattelstütze da ?


----------



## duese78 (21. Oktober 2011)

werde mir glaube ich das norco range 3 2011 kaufen .
meint ihr das dass range ne empfelung ist?


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi duese78

Du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre und düst da mit unglaublicher
Geschwindigkeit durchs Norco-Forum.

1. Hast du ja im anderen Fred sicher schon gesehen:

"Zumindest fast... Du wolltest ja auch noch den Sattelstützendurchmesser
wissen: ø 30.9mm."

2. Das Range ist ein absolut geniales Bike. Aber am besten testest du 
das Teil einfach einmal selber. Nur so kannst du sicher sein, ob es deinem
persönlichen Geschmack auch wirklich entspricht. 

Frag doch bei [email protected] einmal nach, wer Range Testbikes bei sich stehen hat. Du wirst es nicht
bereuen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## duese78 (22. Oktober 2011)

weiß jemand von euch welchen tune der rock shox monarch dämpfer beim norco range 3 2011 hat ?


----------



## Indian Summer (24. Oktober 2011)

Druckstufe: M
Zugstufe: M

Und es reicht, wenn du die Frage in einem Fred stellst.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## 6TiWon (25. Oktober 2011)

welche naben sind jetzt im range2/modell 2012  verbaut (lt. liste ein charger expert). wenn ich`s mir beim händler ansehe, sieht es eher nach charger pro (in schwarz) mit weissen felgen aus? bin ah bisserl verwirrt?


----------



## Indian Summer (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Habe dies schnell auf unseren Testbikes gecheckt. Die Felgen sind tatsächlich
mit Charger Expert bezeichnet, die Naben sind jedoch Straitght-Pull Naben aus dem Pro
Laufradsatz (LRS), eine Mischung also. Kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass sich die Naben für
den Pro LRS vorne in 9mm, 15mm und 20mm umwandeln bzw. hinten
auch für 142mm vorgesehen sind und sich Norco deshalb für diese hochwertigere Nabe
entschieden hat.

Was die Felgen anbelangt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob überhaupt ein Unterschied besteht. 
In der Breite unterscheiden sie sich nicht. Die Speichen scheinen aber aus dem Expert-LRS
zu stammen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (26. Oktober 2011)

hallo indian summer, danke für die rasche antwort.
=>da ich noch schwanke zw. 2 herstellern, bin ich gestern das neue range 2 mal probegefahren (allerdings kein gelände). hier kurzes statement (rein subjektiv) von mir:
muss sagen, hinterbau schön fluffig, da sackt nix weg (1/2 m drop steckt das locker weg), geht gut berghoch, im sitzen nur minimales wippen der gabel, absenkung der gabel meiner meinung nach allerdings nicht notwendig (die 30mm kaum spürbar), bike geht leicht auf`s hinterrad für stufen/absätze hochzufahren, gewichtsmässig mit genau 14 kg (ohne variostütze) ok. trotz rel. langer kettenstrebe (435mm) gut um die kurve zu zirkeln. 10fach muss genaustens eingestellt werden ist ein mittelding aus enduro und allmountain, was ich aber auch so suche.


----------



## Zonenrider (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
besteht die Möglichkeit bei den Range Modellen, auf dem Hinterrad breitere Reifen-zb. 2.35"- zu fahren?


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi Zonenrider

Überhaupt kein Problem mit 2.35"-Reifen, mache dir morgen eine Foto und
stelle sie hier rein, dann siehst du, dass Norco gut auf die Reifenfreiheit
geachtet hat.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Zonenrider (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Indian Summer,
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. 
Ich habe interesse an einem Range Rahmen, da erschien mir die angegebene Reifengröße 2.2" bei meinem Gewicht von 100 Kg je nach Gelände als kritisch.


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi Zonenrider

Habe dir zwei Pics angehängt. Eines zeigt die Kettenstreben, das andere die
Sattelstreben eines Range 2012 mit dem Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Reifen. Wie du siehst,
hat es an beiden Orten noch mehr als genügend Platz. 

Hoffen, weitergeholfen zu haben.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## fidschi86 (3. Januar 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

ich sitze auf glühenden Kohlen und warte endlich darauf, dass mein Range 1 endlich geliefert wird 

Weiss jemand wann die Ware aus Kanada in Deutschland eintrifft???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (5. Januar 2012)

Mööööp

sagt mal ihr Leut´
gibts hier vielleicht jemanden mit nem Range, oder dessen vorgänger der sich immer mal im Taunus damit bewegt? Oder generell im Rhein-Main-Gebiet?
Würde so ein Teil gerne mal proberollen...

Greetz
Chris


----------



## serkan kargi (15. Januar 2012)

welche hinterbaubreite hat das 2011 er range3.
da es ja offenes ausfallende hat?


----------



## Indian Summer (16. Januar 2012)

serkan kargi schrieb:


> welche hinterbaubreite hat das 2011 er range3.
> da es ja offenes ausfallende hat?



Hi Serkan

Im Gegensatz zu den beiden Range 1 und 2 (Syntace 142mm) kommt das 
Range 3 2011 mit einem Standard-135mm-Hinterbau daher. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## serkan kargi (16. Januar 2012)

danke für die antwort.
ist das range denn parkfreigegeben?
ich kann das rad nicht ganz einordnen ich suche sowas wie ein giant reign x.
also meist freeride touren mit steilabfahrten singletrails oder vom lokalen dh spot zum anderen fahren und dann shredden. mein shore ist zu schwer und geo sagt mir nicht zu zu flacher sitzwinkel.wie wäre ich mit einem range bedient?


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Januar 2012)

Hi Serkan

_"Also meist freeride touren mit steilabfahrten singletrails oder vom lokalen dh spot zum anderen fahren und dann shredden."
_
Das Range wäre in dem Fall das richtige Bike für dich.

Bezüglich deiner Frage, ob das Range für Parks freigegeben ist, hier einige Ausführungen:

1. Was verstehst du unter Park-Bike?
2. Wir haben dies hier eben kontrovers diskutiert. Jeder in unserem Office hat eine etwas 
andere Vorstellung davon, was ein Park-Bike sein soll: Downhiller, Slope-Styler, Freerider?

Schau dir zum Beispiel Winterberg an:
- Mit dem Range wirst du auf der iXS-Downhillstrecke sicher 
nicht glücklich, zu wenig Federweg, zu steiler Lenkwinkel, die Strecke ist dafür zu heftig bzw. 
das Range nicht dafür gemacht.
- Daneben bietet Winterberg jedoch eine ganze Menge anderer Strecken, die dem Range 
bestens liegen. Für grosse Drops wiederum ist das Range dann wohl wieder das falsche Bike, da 
wäre das Truax sicherlich die bessere Wahl.

Wir würden als reines Parkbike also ein Norco Truax wählen. Mehr Federweg, robustere Laufräder, trotzdem noch leicht 
genug, um auch einmal hochzufahren. Für Freeride-Touren mit Steilabfahrten und Singletrails ist das Range 
hingegen perfekt geeignet. 

"_Auch auf den besten Strecken gibt es derbes Terrain. Setzt Du auch wenn's richtig hart kommt ein 
Grinsen auf? Dann ist das ??? Dein Bike! Du meisterst technisch anspruchsvolle Anstiege und fliegst toughe 
Abfahrten nur so hinab. _

Welches Bike wird hier angepriesen? Richtig, das von dir erwähnte Giant Reign. Und wir sind überzeugt, dass 
das Range locker mit dem Reign mithalten kann. Habe dir noch ein Bild eines unserer Händler angehängt, der 
letzten November damit um Neuenburg am shredden war.   

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## serkan kargi (18. Januar 2012)

vielen dank super antwort hätte fast super berichte gesagt
werde wohl nachdem verkauf meines shore 1 das range 3 nehmen laufräder,coil dämpfer und ein 50mm vorbau nehmen.
hat das range 3 vorne 20mm oder 15mm steckachse?


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Serkan

Gabel hat 20mm. Hier der Link zum Range 3 von 2011 mit allen Specs, falls 
du noch etwas stöbern möchtest:

http://www.norco.com/archives/2011/?id=range-3

Wir denken, dass du eine gute Entscheidung getroffen hast, freuen uns 
natürlich darüber und wünschen dir viel Spass damit! Und vielleicht postest 
du ja bei Gelegenheit ein Bild deines gepimpten Range!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## duese78 (21. Januar 2012)

hier mein range mit fox dhx air 5.0


----------



## serkan kargi (22. Januar 2012)

hi Indian Summer.
Welcher coil dämpfer passt am besten zum Range Hinterbau?


----------



## Indian Summer (23. Januar 2012)

Hi Serkan

Hier unsere Liste nach Rücksprache mit Christophe Petit von Akira Tuning:

1. Fox RC4 oder RC2

2. Ein Cane Creek DB würde sicher auch sehr gut passen, wobei der Dämpfer, 
bei grober Gangart, öfters durchschlagen wird als ein Fox, dafür aber ultimativen 
Komfort auf kleine und mittlere Schläge bietet.

3. RS Vivid RC2 mit Compression "Low" und Rebound "Medium" Tune.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (17. März 2012)

Gibt es für das 2012 bereits einen Testbericht?


----------



## Indian Summer (19. März 2012)

Hallo MK_79

Unseres Wissens leider nicht. Dank des Fox Dämpfers kommt das 
Fahrwerk jedoch noch besser zur Geltung, wir selber - und auch die 
Händler bzw. Kunden gemäss den Feedbacks, die wir erhalten - 
sind vom Jahrgang 2012 begeistert.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MK_79 (19. März 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hallo MK_79
> 
> Unseres Wissens leider nicht. Dank des Fox Dämpfers kommt das
> Fahrwerk jedoch noch besser zur Geltung, wir selber - und auch die
> ...





Werde mal eines Probefahren, leider ist gibt es dafür nur das "kleine" mit dem x-fusion Dämpfer.

Mal schauen


----------



## 2und4zig (22. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Range Rahmen, gerne auch gebraucht. Muss nicht der 2012er sein, Hauptsache ein Range.
Wenn irgend jemand von euch seinen gerne verkaufen würde oder jemanden kennt, der seinen Rahmen verkaufen möchte, meldet euch bitte bei mir!


----------



## duese78 (22. März 2012)

hallo ,
würde dir meinen rahmen gr. l mit fox dhx air 5.0 verkaufen .
bilder sind auch hier im tread  , musst mal schauen auf der ersten seite ganz unten .
gruß
michael


----------



## MK_79 (24. März 2012)

@duese78, warum willst Du den Rahmen verkaufen? Nicht zufrieden?

-----------------------------------------------------------
Wäre Rahmen in "M" bei 1,69 Meter und Schrittlänge von 79,5 cm okay?


----------



## MK_79 (15. April 2012)

Auch wenn sich das Thema mit dem Range langsam erledigt, wäre bei mir ein S oder M besser? Bike soll auf jedenfall auch auf längere Touren gehen ~80KM. 

Ist das Range 1 sein Geld wert? Preis/Leistung - 4.3K Euro sind schon stolz für "normale" XT Ausstattung.


----------



## Indian Summer (15. April 2012)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das Thema mit dem Range langes erledigt, wäre bei mir ein S oder M besser? Bike soll auf jedenfall auch auf längere Touren gehen ~80KM.



Bei 1.69 würden wir eher zu einem S raten. Aber Gewissheit erhältst nur, wenn du einmal auf ein M oder S sitzt. Kontaktiere doch einen Händler in deiner Nähe, da hat sicher der eine oder andere ein Range rumstehen:

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=13

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## SunTzu (27. April 2012)

Weiss jemand wieviel der Range Rahmen in L wiegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (30. April 2012)

@indian Summer 
So wie es aussieht wird es doch ein Range 1 bei mir. 
Ist die Fox eine spezielle OEM Version? Sollte eine FIT RLC2 sein, jedoch finde ich diese ohne Kashima  bei Fox nicht. Beim Range fehlt die Beschichtung jedenfalls. 
Lockout ist aber mit dabei, oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2012)

Wir haben uns einen rangerahmen bestellt. Wie breit ist das Tretlager und welche Iscg-Aufnahme ist da dran?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Indian Summer (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Micha

Tretlagerbreite ist 68 mm, Aufnahme findest du die neue ISCG 05-Version
an deinem neuen Norco Range Rahmen.

Wünschen dir viel Spass!

Fritz


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Mai 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> 
> Tretlagerbreite ist 68 mm, Aufnahme findest du die neue ISCG 05-Version
> an deinem neuen Norco Range Rahmen.
> ...



Hi Fritz, danke für die Auskunft. Leider war das nur ein Fake von Jehle-Bikes der Rahmen war für meine Freundin gedacht und ist restlos ausverkauft. Sie hat jetzt ein Torque gekauft. Ich selber bleibe aber bei Norco fahre ein Six und werde bald wenn wieder genug Asche da ist ein Aurum fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Spielzeug (18. Mai 2012)

weiss jemand ob das Range 3 auch eine 12x142mm Steckachse hat ? Wenn nein, lässt sich diese Nachrüsten ?


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Spielzeug

Das Range 3 hat keine Syntace X-12 Steckachse. Theoretisch lässt es sich mit einer 
Sitzstrebe eines Range 1 oder 2 umrüsten. Allerdings stimmt dann die Farbe nicht mehr ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (18. Mai 2012)

mist, jetzt hab ich extra ein 3 bestellt damit ich den Gelben Frame hab und nun sowas....


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Spielzeug

Wir haben mit dem Syntace X-12-System nicht nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar, Einbau des 
Hinterrades und Steifigkeit sind top. Das Problem scheint uns aber die Sollbruchstelle der Schaltaugenschraube zu sein, 
die bei einem Aufprall des Schaltwerks brechen sollte, damit das Schaltauge selber unversehrt bleibt. 
Leider haben wir immer wieder das Problem, dass die Schraube nicht bricht und das Gewinde im Schaltauge 
ausreisst. Somit müssen in der Regel Schaltaugenschraube und Schaltauge ersetzt werden.
Hier sollte Syntace unserer Meinung nach nochmals über die Bücher, denn ansonsten ist das System 
wirklich genial.

Sei versichert, dass das Range 3 auch ohne X-12-Hinterbau genügend steif ist und dir viel Spass bereiten wird!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Spielzeug (19. Mai 2012)

mal schauen, so passt wenigstens mein alter LRS mit 135x10 ohne umbau Aktion. 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## GuiGui (6. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser Steuersatz für das Range 2012 passt?
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...headtube-reducer-eg-giant-glory-2010-74-p.asp


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein eigenes Range....


----------



## bansaiman (23. Juni 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hallo MK_79
> 
> Unseres Wissens leider nicht. Dank des Fox Dämpfers kommt das
> Fahrwerk jedoch noch besser zur Geltung, wir selber - und auch die
> ...




SChon Erfahrungen mit dem Swinger Expert (NAchfolger des Evolver ISX 6) gemacht?
Meiner Meinung nach und viler anderer Fahrer mit unter den besten Luftdämpfern (harmoniert soagr mit MArzocchi 888). Fahre den begeistert am Scratch und Remedy,und der kommt ziemlich nah an den Elka Stage 5 heran. . .  spiele mit dem Gedanken ein Range an zu schaffen u.ohne Piggy BAg will ich nicht auf den Trail ziehen ;-)


----------



## davethebrave81 (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,
habe ein Range 2 2012 und bin Restlos zufrieden...
Das einzige was ich gern tauschen würde sind die Blau eloxierten Lagerschalen vom Hinterbau.
Ist es möglich die schwarzen vom Range LE zu bestellen?

Gruss David


----------



## Serafin (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Mich nähme wunder, ob wie sich das Range verhaltet, wenn man vorne bspw. eine 170mm Gabel einbaut und man hinten auch noch etwas mehr heraus kriegt als die 160mm.

Oder meint ihr, dass sich in dem Fall eher das Truax lohnen könnte, was vielleicht etwas leichter aufgebaut einem aufgedrehten Range entsprechen würde.

Merci und Gruss
Serafin


----------



## Spielzeug (29. Juni 2012)

das Truax bekommst du mit den richtigen Part gut auf 14kg. die Geo ist für Uphill sehr überzeugend. sogar mit 11-28er DH Kassette gehts noch gut vorwärts, um etwas komfortabler hoch zu kurbeln hab ich jetzt eine 11-32er montiert.

grüsse


----------



## Serafin (29. Juni 2012)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> das Truax bekommst du mit den richtigen Part gut auf 14kg. die Geo ist für Uphill sehr überzeugend. sogar mit 11-28er DH Kassette gehts noch gut vorwärts, um etwas komfortabler hoch zu kurbeln hab ich jetzt eine 11-32er montiert.
> 
> grüsse



Hallo Spielzeug, das tönt aber spannend. Was hast du für Komponenten gewählt. Um die 14kg wär für mich wirklich i.O. um auch recht hochfahren zu können.

Gruss Serafin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (29. Juni 2012)

Meins ist knapp 17kg, allerding mit Park Austattung. 

Mit Enduro Parts siehts dann schon anders aus.


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Juli 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mich nähme wunder, ob wie sich das Range verhaltet, wenn man vorne bspw. eine 170mm Gabel einbaut und man hinten auch noch etwas mehr heraus kriegt als die 160mm.
> 
> ...



Kommt darauf an was du mit dem Rad machen willst.... Jedoch kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das kaum einen Unterschied mach, ob die Lyrik 160 oder 170mm hat.
Wenn du Touren fahren willst bist du mit dem Range sicher besser bedient.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Juli 2012)

Ich klink mich mal ein, weil ich vor kurzem auch wider mal über das Range gestolpert bin....

Es kam die Frage nach dem Rahmengewicht für ein Range...leider wurde die nicht beantwortet.

Kann jemand das Range im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes einordnen?
Der Vergleich zum Giant Reign X viel schon. Was ist mit Trek Remedy, Specialized Enduro, Ibis Mojo HD, Santa Cruz Nomad, Nicolai AC, Banshee Spitfire, Canyon Strive?

Durch das Rahmengewicht läßt sich ein Bike schon ganz gut zuordnen finde ich, auch wenn es natürlich leichte Unterschiede bei der Verarbeitung und bei der Materialwahl gibt.

ICH persönlich sehe das so, ist aber sicher nicht allgemeingültig:

AM = 2,6 - 2,8 kg
Enduro = 2,8 - 3,5 kg
Freerider = 3,5 - 4,0 kg
DH = > 4,1kg


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde der Rahmen bei einem Vergleichstest gewogen und hatte c.a. 2850g ohne Dämpfer.
War somit einer der Leichtesten und dabei auch Steifsten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Juli 2012)

2,85kg? Also die gleiche Liga wie Banshee RUNE, Giant Reign X, Rose Uncle Jimbo, Cheetah Mountain Spirit AM etc.

Hmmmmmmm...?!


----------



## A_N_D_Y (6. August 2012)

sind eigentlich alle 2013er range 650b?

oder gibts 26er auch noch?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. August 2012)

26" wird es auch geben.


----------



## Nukem49 (7. August 2012)

Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Indian Summer (13. August 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> 26" wird es auch geben.



Hi

Das Range wird es nur noch in 650B geben. Und das Beste daran ist, dass es Norco 
dank des Übernahme der Gravity-Tune-Technologie schafft, die Kettenstrebenlänge und den 
Radstand trotz grösserer Laufräder nicht zu verlängern. Das heisst, das 650B fährt sich 
ebenso wendig wie die 26"-Version. Detaillierte Geometrie- und Spezifikationen-Infos 
folgen in ca. 1 Woche. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fidschi86 (31. August 2012)

Hi,

gibt es hier weitere Besitzer vom Norco Range 1 (2012)?
Ich wollte mein Cockpit mit der MMX Klemmung der Reverb aufräumen, finde jedoch dieses kleine Plastistück zur Montage der Schaltung nicht in meinem Karton.

Fehlt das generell??? Weiss nicht mal ob man sowas nachbestellen kann 

Würd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand hierzu eine Auskunft geben könnte.


----------



## draussenfan (17. September 2012)

Hi Zusammen,
bin frischer Besitzer eines 2012er Range Rahmens und Suche jetzt nach dem bestmöglichen Fuftfederdämpfer.

Fox RP23 HV (tune?)
Fox DHX Air
RS Monarch RC3/RT3 (tune?)


----------



## halsfägger (3. Oktober 2012)

Welche Rahmengrösse ist bei 1.81m zu empfehlen? M oder L?


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei 1,81 kannst du je nach Vorliebe und Körperproportionen sowohl M als auch L fahren.
Hätte noch ein Range zu verkaufen ...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/44317-norco-range-custom-2012-gr-m


----------



## A_N_D_Y (5. Oktober 2012)

bin auch 1,81m -> M


----------



## Pigeon (27. Oktober 2012)

Bin am Überlegen mir auch ein Range zu holen. Was sagt ihr dazu Range 3 2012 TEstbike sieht wie neu aus für 1750 Euronen.
Zuschlagen oder Finger von lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Oktober 2012)

Was hälst du hiervon? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/44317
Ist zwar etwas teuerer dafür aber viele feine Teile dran.... und leicht.


----------



## Pigeon (28. Oktober 2012)

Zu gelb


----------



## Pigeon (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie zufrieden seit ihr eigentlich mit dem Range? Gibts irgend welche Mängel die man vorher wissen sollte? oder doch rund um glücklich mit dem Radl.


----------



## MK_79 (4. Dezember 2012)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden seit ihr eigentlich mit dem Range? Gibts irgend welche Mängel die man vorher wissen sollte? oder doch rund um glücklich mit dem Radl.



Habe meins seit dem Frühjahr und habe noch nichts negatives bemerkt.
Kein knarzen oder quietschen. 
Muddy Marry 2.35 oder Ardent 2.4 passen hinten rein. 
Habe meine linke Kettenstrebe abgeklebt, da ich ständig mit der Ferse vorbeigeschrammt bin und es mit der Zeit sicherlich den Lack abgewetzt hätte.

Qualität des Rahmens ist dem Preis entsprechend gut.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden


----------



## A_N_D_Y (6. Dezember 2012)

-> zufriedenheit


----------



## freeridersurfer (6. Dezember 2012)

jemand interesse an einem neuen aurum 2013 rahmen? gr.m


----------



## sputnik77 (14. Dezember 2012)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Norco Range 2 2012 mit einer Truvativ Hammerschmidt aufzurüsten.

Muss dazu die ISCG 05-Aufnahme beim Range auch plan geschliffen werden oder ist der Rahmen bereits dafür ausgelegt?


----------



## MK_79 (8. Januar 2013)

Wollte heute den Dämpfer ausbauen, was unten kein Problem ist. Oben an der Schwinge jedoch, ist nach dem entfernen der beiden Schrauben eine entnahmen nicht möglich.
Anscheinend ist an beiden Seiten ein Hülse mit Gewinde in der Dämpferaufnahme.

Wie bekomme ich den Dämpfer aus der Schwinge?

Danke schon mal.....


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hätte da mal ne Frage zu dem Range, hab mir kürzlich das 2012 Rahmenkit Range 2 gekauft und finde die Zugverlegung des vorderen Umwerfers echt seltsam, hab momentan einen XT Umwerfer dran und auch schon mal einen X9 probiert muß der Zug immer am Rahmen schleifen?
Ist das so banane konstruiert oder gibt es tatsächlich einen Umwerfer ,der bei der Ansteuerung zum Sitzrohr einen wesentlich größeren Abstand hat sodass der Zug nicht an den Rahmen kommt???

Vielen Dank für Hilfe!!


----------



## Indian Summer (5. Februar 2013)

Mud-Schlucker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte da mal ne Frage zu dem Range, hab mir kürzlich das 2012 Rahmenkit Range 2 gekauft und finde die
> Zugverlegung des vorderen Umwerfers echt seltsam, hab momentan einen XT Umwerfer dran und auch
> ...




Hi

Du hast recht, das hätte man eleganter lösen können. Bei der neuen 650B-Version kommt das Kabel 
nun von oben, so dass sich dieses Problem nicht mehr stellt.

Am besten, du ziehst das Kabel durch die mitgelieferte Kunststofführung und schützt den Rahmen 
mit einer Hülle vor Kratzern. Du kannst ganz normale Schaltkabelhülle nehmen oder dann gibt's im 
Handel auch spezielle Schutzhüllen die du montieren kannst.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (5. Februar 2013)

jo,

danke für die Info, werd dann mal einfach ein Stück Kabelhülle drüberziehen und mich nicht mehr nach einem passenden Umwerfer umsehen....Danke


----------



## Brookes (11. Mai 2013)

Hola, ist bei dem Range eigentlich eine Möglichkeit für ne Reverb Stealth vorgesehen? Bei älteren Liteville darf man ja zB in Eigenbastellösung an bestimmten Stellen ein Loch für die Zugverlegung bohren. Wie sieht es hier bei dem Range aus? Ich hätte gerne die Reverb in 150mm da mir immer etwas fehlt und die Länge gibt es ja nur bei der Stealth... Abgesehen davon würde das auch noch cleaner aussehen


----------



## cytrax (4. Juni 2013)

Ist das Norco Range 1 2011 eloxiert, lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet?


----------



## Brookes (4. Juni 2013)

Oder eloxiert und mit Lack nachgebessert, damit die Schweissnähte gleichmässig denselben Farbton haben?


----------



## Indian Summer (4. Juni 2013)

Brookes schrieb:


> Hola, ist bei dem Range eigentlich eine Möglichkeit für ne Reverb Stealth vorgesehen? Bei älteren Liteville darf man ja zB in Eigenbastellösung an bestimmten Stellen ein Loch für die Zugverlegung bohren. Wie sieht es hier bei dem Range aus? Ich hätte gerne die Reverb in 150mm da mir immer etwas fehlt und die Länge gibt es ja nur bei der Stealth... Abgesehen davon würde das auch noch cleaner aussehen



Hi Brookes

Bezüglich Innenverlegung der Stütze: Grundsätzlich schwächt jeder Eingriff die Gesamtstruktur, weswegen Norco und wir davon abraten.
Zudem kriegst du keine Garantie, falls etwas kaputt gehen sollte.

Die folgende Antwort stammt von PJ., einem der Ingenieure von Norco, den wir selbstverständlich auch in eigenem Interesse schon gefragt haben:

"Hi Fritz,
Technically this voids the warranty of the frame. We know of several bikes where people have done this with no issues so far. 
I cannot recommend doing this because of safety issues. I can also not stop someone from doing this. I will leave it at that."

"I am not recommending anywhere....
Stresses tend to be higher closer to welds"

Lassen wir das mal so stehen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (4. Juni 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ist das Norco Range 1 2011 eloxiert, lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet?



Hi cytrax

Die Antwort kriegst du von mir, wie in der Antwort auf deine PN geschrieben, sobald ich Antwort aus Kanada erhalten habe.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Brookes (4. Juni 2013)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi cytrax
> 
> Die Antwort kriegst du von mir, wie in der Antwort auf deine PN geschrieben, sobald ich Antwort aus Kanada erhalten habe.
> 
> ...


 
Hola Fritz, 

die Frage habe ich dir per PN gestellt. Nicht Cytrax.  Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke...  

Konsens ist aktuell, dass es sich wie eloxiert verhält und auch bei Norco stellenweise als ano grey bezeichnet wird. Sieht aber für eloxiert in der Farbe viel zu gleichmässig aus. Jetzt war meine Überlegung, ob Norco evtl (wie z.B. auch bei Liteville) die Rahmen erst eloxiert und dann die "Problemstellen" wie Schweissnähte etc. nachträglich airbrusht. 

Cheers, Brookes


----------



## cytrax (5. Juni 2013)

Antwort aus Kanada von dem Besitzer des Bikes auf dem Foto:

robot                                                  says:                                                                
                 Hi Markus,

The 2011 Range 1 that was ridden for the writeup was anodised. I believe most of the other trim levels are powder coated.

Cheers


----------



## Indian Summer (5. Juni 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ist das Norco Range 1 2011 eloxiert, lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet?



Hi Brookes und cytrax

Sorry fÃ¼r die Verwechslung von wegen PN und so. Ihr beiden mÃ¼sst irgendeine tiefere mentale 
Verbindung zueinander haben, ist ja wirklich ein unglaublicher Zufall, dass ihr unabhÃ¤ngig 
voneinander innerhalb von 8 Stunden dieselbe Frage fÃ¼r ein vor-letztjÃ¤hriges Modell stelltâ¦

Wie dem auch sei, die Antwort lautet: Eloxiert.

Und folgende Details habe ich noch dazu bekommen. Die Firma, die die Rahmen in Taiwan anodisiert, 
heisst offenbar JY. Der Farbcode fÃ¼r diese Eloxierung nennt sich 022, "A" ist das Finish. Somit 
lautet der korrekte Anodisierungs-Code: JY-022-A, was euch jedoch nicht viel nÃ¼tzen dÃ¼rfte...

Da ihr ja nun wisst, dass der fragliche Rahmen eloxiert war, geht ihr nun am besten zu einem 
hiesigen Dienstleister, der eloxiert und euch sicherlich gut beraten kann.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (5. Juni 2013)

Hi Fritz,

Vielen Dank, du bist grossartig!


Cheers, Bernd


----------



## cytrax (5. Juni 2013)

Dankeee 

Ich sag jetzt mal nix mehr


----------



## serkan kargi (31. Januar 2015)




----------



## serkan kargi (31. Januar 2015)

Mein Norco range.


----------



## Maxxer028 (17. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

ich will bei meinem Rahmen vom Norco Range 1 von 2011 die Lager tauschen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wo man einen Lagersatz kaufen kann???

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Spielzeug (18. Oktober 2015)

Norco Händler, oder du schreibst dir alle Lagernummer auf und kaufst sie online einzeln. Sets gibt es nur für die aktuellen Modele im Netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

